# Selling recovery equipment



## skyline27 (Mar 3, 2008)

If I sell an AP device I built on Ebay, will I get sued when somebody gets doused in hot acid?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 3, 2008)

Entirely possible. The world is filled with morons that want everyone but them to be responsible for their welfare. The only thing such people will claim as their own are things that make them look good. Anything less than that they really want to see themselves as a victim. 

People such as this often hope to make their way in life with sewage, if you get my drift. 

Personally, I wouldn't provide anything that gave a person the slightest reason to turn on me when things go south, even after providing excellent instructions. 

Please do bear in mind, I'm not an attorney, nor would I dispense legal advice. The above is my opinion. I strongly suggest you retain legal council if you intend to engage in any activity that presents risk. Doing so could prove to be very cheap advice. They may be able to compile all the necessary disclaimers in such a way that you would be held harmless. Or not. :wink: 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2008)

I think that is why you see a lot of books and stuff like that. If they build it, it is easier to say they did something wrong, not you. 

Just my opinion from what I see, I to have no grounds to give legal advise.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats some good input. Making up some nice plans would be easier than manufacturing it and being liable. If any lawyers out there stumble across this I would appreciate your advice. How many lawyers are hobbyist refiners?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2008)

My new favorite Quote! Thank you!
"How many lawyers are hobbiest refiners?"

Thank you!


----------



## istari9 (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted: Tue Mar 25, 2008 8:21 am Post subject: My new favorite Quote!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My new favorite Quote! Thank you! 
"How many lawyers are hobbiest refiners?" 


I have a son who is a lawyer. I could ask him the question...

Ray


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 25, 2008)

There's a punch line in there somwhere.


----------

